# the great return sin incs bag seed new strain eastwest delight



## Sin inc (May 18, 2007)

well guys how has it been. long time no see. well i don't know where to start. i have made a leap into hyro. on my frist try with hydro every time i moved them into the flowering room they keep dying on me. but i didn't let it kick my %^&. i hung in there and BOOM. ok heres the lay out .i am flowering  in a  2x3  room  and veg room is 2x2 i have a 250 watt hps plus a 175 watt mh in the flowering room as you can see in the pics. i have 2 computer fans inthe top of the room to help with heat plus a big box fan to help me get the light closer to my ladies. one of my ladies is about 6 in's from the light and still onoburn. all the ladies and the flowering room where grown in soil the muit branched plant has bee a mother for about a year. then i got the idea of taking the best weed from the eastside of the city and the westside of the city and breeding my self a good city hybrid.and BOOM pics of the singled stem flowering plant is the off spring of the small plant and the muti branched plant she is called eastwest delight.its been 4 weeks of flowering for the hyird and she has already passed the much older plants in the room in bud production and palnt growth. te muit branch has been flower snice the 1st of last month and the small 12 in flowering plant about 5 weeks. now in the floweringroom are two new mothers that are about 5 weeks old and in the hydro are clones of the mothers and one of my own strain eastwest delight. i have in the veg room 1 70 watt hps and 2 42 watt cfl. i have converted a 4bulb 48 in  128 watt t8 into a 128 watt 2 buld side lighting int by overdriing two 6500k bulbs with the 4 bulb ballst. i have all so made my own cloner out of a sysfrom ice chest as you can see it work well. i would tell you about my nutes but pics are sometimes better then words i am getting to high to type so unitl the next up date keep it hot


----------



## Sin inc (May 18, 2007)

hi have more plants to show but it says that my file is to big can some one help me with this:tokie:


----------



## scoot1073 (May 18, 2007)

hey ive been useing that schultzs plant food 20/20/20 is seems 2 be working good,what u think about it? also on top post pic 3 looks the best,whats up with picture 4 with all the lighy spots?all in all looks good,cant waite untill i get some that far along o-most there.stak green bro


----------



## Sin inc (May 18, 2007)

well plets the food well i use shulz plant food plus 10-15-10 for the first 2 weeks then i stop the 10-15-10 and i start to use shuitz all per 20-30-20 for about two weeks then i stop that and use mg bloom buster  15-30-15 for about 4 weeks. then just kings syurp and water oh the spot are burn marks a let my girl watch out for the plants i had to go out of town. when i got back it was to late.


----------



## Sin inc (May 20, 2007)

ok guys here are the pics from the frist post i had to resize


----------



## Sin inc (May 22, 2007)

so what does the fam think of my ice chest cloner


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 4, 2007)

ok guys update time. lets see where to start. well i have harvest two of my own strain. 1 mother summerset 5 branched clone and 1 lowrider honeysuckule. i little before and after pics going on. they came out real nice i grew the mother summerst clone for a freind and hw said that he around 300 $ in dime bags from her i guess thats good since i dont deal and would know the frist thing about pricing weed for sale. anyway the lowryder i kept fpr my self that @#$% had me and my girl and her frenid the the bed by the in of the night. :chillpill:


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 4, 2007)

now that i have that out the way we can move on. snice i now have room in my flowering room i have put my one of my 10g hydro units into the room. it now has three very big clones  of my eastwest delight in it and i am running out of space if they keep  going at this rate iam going to have to put it on the floor.


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 4, 2007)

now lets what esle do i have to update? oh yea i have used on of my moms to put in the flower room becuse my veg room only really had room for one so shes like a week in.


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 4, 2007)

now here she is guys my very my very frist ment to do  strain eastwat delight  she os just get a few brown hairs on her and the main cola is the size of a 20 oz soda bottle she make me smlie when i look at her i no shes a about 5weeks in so i flushed her real good to clean her out and i am starting over with the nutes and adding some kings syurp after 2 more waterings iam going to stop the nutes on week 7 that should give her about three weeks to get it out her system


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2007)

Drool drool drool!!!  You got one nice green thumb sin inc!!!


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 5, 2007)

hey thanks butn it seams that you have a better one:headbang:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking good sin!!!


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 5, 2007)

hey thanks man good to see som of the fam come in


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking nice... is the pic of the outside door a metal shed??? 
Im thinking about trying to insulation and lightproof a 8x8 metal shed for growing in the winter...


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks no its a lil 5x2 space in the basement if you do go with the outside thing try and get some that you can remove the roof and replace it with some scuffed clear plex glass. i say scuffed so that when veiwing fron the top nobdy can see in from the top but still let a lot of light in


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 13, 2007)

hey guys how long do yall let your bag seed bud


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

Go by the trichomes. there is a chart somehwere around here. You need a jewlers loupe or microscope. 

Looking great man.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 13, 2007)

don't pull your plants until the calyxes are swollen... you won't have the weight you could if you pull to early. So along with the trichs watch the calyxes


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 15, 2007)

hey thanks guys i am about to update. my plants are really getting big and iam getting scared. there are five plants in the room almost to the top of the light and only 3 weeks in. what can i do to keep from frying my top with out making my ladys mad. some says brusie the stem. some say ties i can't do the tie thing becuse i have no room to spred them out. i would say they are about 24ins away from the light. i need yall brain power here. even took all the stands that i had them on out and put every body on the floor. i d say i gained about  1foot are more and they have all READY coverd that .:holysheep:


----------



## Capone (Jun 15, 2007)

Goodstuff sin..i need pointers lol


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 30, 2007)

hey guys i know it's been along time before i updated this post but i had on pics and i have been doing a bit of breeding with some bag seed ladys and some khauna males do far so good here are some of the pics that i took there not so good but i will get better once my gril give me back my good cam. 
all these ladys are clone from a kahuna male(x)bagseed  hybid of my own called mother summerset she is in some of the pics in the early post. they all stand about 4.5 feet tall thier about 3 weeks  into flowering i   dontwant to burn my tops so can i still lst the main stem without hurting them i am ruuing out of room. i also have 2 mrre clones inthe cloner a one  just went into the hydo unit i have been giving them about  2 teaspoons of pure maple syrup made in canda every time i water. and about every ten days  i flush them  so therewill be no salt bulidup oh the maples syrup has 55g og sugar/ 140mg of potassium/14md of mangesium/ 50mgcalcium /thought that this would give them a kick in the butt and  i was right. if anyody can give me tips on hgow to lst them in there 3 week of flowering wouldbe helpful  there are five ladys inthe froom now


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 1, 2007)

ok guys need some help over here where's the fam at


----------



## Bubby (Oct 1, 2007)

This is way out there   :bong1: but is there a way you can tilt the pots on an angle? This'll give you _some _height 

For lst, I would drill holes in the side of the pots, and start tying nooses around the top branches. Tighten those to the holes you drilled.

Awesome grow


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 1, 2007)

hey thanks  for the info. can you bend the main cola with out hurt it and if you can how


----------



## Bubby (Oct 2, 2007)

I can only speak from my current grows experience.. but yea I can bend the main colas. My plants were topped, so they sort of have 4 main colas, and they're young in the flowering stage, so it's not too hard.

If you find the stem not very bendy, then try tightening it a little everyday.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 10, 2007)

ok guys heres some better picks of my current grow:holysheep:


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 10, 2007)

even more


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 10, 2007)

more and more pics


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 10, 2007)

now you can how close my girls are to the light and i think that they are more sativa then indica hey can you guys give me your thougts on this


----------



## SSwest (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm will be using the same 250w HPS soon, can you tell me how much heat that puts off in your small area?


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 11, 2007)

well  sswest that 250 is not that bad when you alot fan in theroom . but i have a 175 watt mh and a 70 watt hps in that fixture to.  i have 5 fans in grow room ihave 4 computer fans in the top of my room one to bring in air one right in front of my fixture one in the back of my fixture in one in the back of the room to pull the hot air out. oh plus that big window fan in the back. you can see that in some of the early pics i took. but because of all these fans i am able to get my plants 10 in's or less from the light. with out anyside affects
ialways keep my door open so it wont be so hot in there. if i closed the door it would be to hot in there.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 15, 2007)

so what yall guys think can i get some feed back fam


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks great..

and stop disappearing for 4 months stints.. haha

Do you prune the bottoms of your plants.
Im considering doing so for my next grow.. but still undecided.
any advantages or disadvantages??

Looking good.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 15, 2007)

well i will stop the 4 month stints lol. now about that pruing well i have a 5x2 flowering room with 5 4feet+ tall ladys that turned out to be more on the satvia side then i had hoped for. i am using a 250 and 70watt hps and 175 mh in my grow room which should give me about 2-3feet of light going down thougt my plants. and as you can see from the pics when you have so many large plants in a small place the bottom 2 feet of your plants wont get the light it needs. so i prune the all the small and extra branches and bud sites.so the top can get as big as they can :fid:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2007)

*Looking great Sin Inc. :aok: *


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 15, 2007)

i am trying to be like you big bro lol:ignore:


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 16, 2007)

hey man! hydro setup looks really nice, let us know the differences and advantages you find with each. soil and hydro. All the plants are lookin tasty, you definitely keep that thumb green.

I would also suggest training! Plants can be trained at any stage during the cycle but it is called LOW STRESS training for a reason. Start slow and work your way up. Tie each plant down where it can receive the most light without crowding too much. Those ladies are definitely gonna grow upwards so you need to do something asap!


----------

